# Poulan Pro Link PPB200 31cc engine gas line replacement



## BillieMc (Jun 11, 2010)

Poulan Pro Line Weedeater PPB200 31cc engine. I had to replace the primer bulb and gas lines. Gas lines weren't there so have no idea how to put them on. I tried and it runs great for about 30 seconds then idles down until it dies. The parts store gave me 2 sizes of gas line, the primer bulb and gas filter. I put the gas filter on the large line in the tank. I need to know how to run the gas lines and which sizes to use where. 
The prime bulb unit has a short nibble and a long nibble. 
The carburator has a "L" shape nipple and a straight nibble. 
Then there's two holes in the bottom of the gas tank for gas lines. 

Both new lines are yellow colored but two sizes

Any help would be appreicated.


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

Here goes,
The smaller line will go on the smaller straight fitting on the carb to the corner of the tank, it has the fuel filter on it in the tank.

the, a little bit bigger line, will go on the L shaped fitting on the carb to the short post on the air purge bulb, the same size line will then go from the longer post on the air purge bulb up into the tank about 1/2 inch.
hth
Glen
Claremore, OK


----------

